# New cichlid tank......



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Hi there,

Just starting up my new cichlid tank and I would like to get some advice. The tank is rather small for cichlids, only a 46 gallon Bow Front.

I just added 10 yellow labs about a week ago, and they are doing fine. They are about 2 to 2.5 inches in length. I plan on cutting it down to about 5 or 6 in the near future when I figure out the male/females as well as how they are getting along. Right now they are very skittish as they pretty well hide all of the time and the only thing I can see is an occasional yellow head peeking out from the rocks. At least they have figured out to come out when I open the lid for feeding. But 2 min later the show is over and they are all hiding once again. It looks as if there is no fish in the tank. They are supposed to be F2, and I’m thinking that might be the reason they are so skittish as they still have their wild instinct. But on the flip side, they do also look like true yellow labs, not like what you see in most pet stores. So i guess it's a fair trade off.

Question is will they come around? And will I ever see them???? They have no sense of territorial instinct…. They actually “huddle” together and hide. When I look at the tank it looks like nothing but a bunch of rocks. 

Also, when I reduce down to 5 to 6 yellow labs, is there a possibility of adding one or two “blue type” cichlids to the tank to add some variety in color? If so, what type would do best without causing too much disruption??? And how should i introduce them? I already made one mistake by having a 2 inch Red X Red Zebra in the tank prior for about 2 weeks, and when I introduced the Yellow labs which are bigger, the Red Zebra had them pined into the corner of the tank for 2 days. The Red zebra has since been taken out and has now been placed in his own personal "Alcatraz" tank untill I find a new home for him.

Thanks in advance for your input!

Rob


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They will eventually come around and start moving about. Stay in front of the tank as much as you like so they get used to you.

It will be hard to tell males vs females till they start to mate. But I found males get darker black fins and longer....and frequently get bearded.









female holding









Best way to introduce new fish is to completely rearrange the décor, so everyone has to re-establish territory.

Blue Dolphins have always been a nice contrast to my yellow labs. I'd introduce them ASAP.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Thanks riceburner!

I'll rearrange the rock work just before I add any new fish..... And I'll look at adding the new fish before I remove the extra yellow labs.....

I have noticed that some of the yellow labs already have black on their lower fins and some don't..... So i am guessing that those with black are probably male. they are 2.5 to 3 inches so i should get a better indication soon.... But thus far it's been pretty hard considering that they are almost invisable in the tank, and during feeding, well, it's just a blur....

The blue dolphin looks eally nice, and I was thinking about it since it is also non aggressive..... But it grows to 10 inches and that might be too big for a 46 gallon tank...

Demonisai look nice, but I'm guessing that it's probably too aggressive.... anybody have any experiance with Yellow Top Labs with the Yellow Labs???? they max out at 3 to 4 inches so the size is good for my tank.... I could try maybe 1 male, or maybe 1 male and 2 females. I'm guessing that 2 males would be a bad idea even without any females???? 

thanks!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I've always like the combination of Labidochromis caeruleus and Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei". Especially if you're looking for a peaceful tank.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Both Acei and Cyrtocara Moorii get way too big for this tank. I'd call a 36" tank a species only tank for mbuna that don't get much bigger than 4 or 5" if you intend for this to work long term.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input!

options are rather limited with 46 gallon...... I'm probably going to be upgrading to a 70 gallon or so in the near future.... can't go bigger than 4 feet since it has to fit in a particular area. Going to move the mbuna into the 70 gallon, and my 35 gallon tropical into the 46 gallon bow front. 35 gallon tropical tank will probably be put up for sale.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The dolphin grows slower than the labs, so if you are going to upgrade soon, you can have them mixed in now. The one in my pic is for sale.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

Just bought the 70 gallon bowfront tank. 4 foot wide. Now to think on how to set it up. 

Should i put an egg crate on the floor before placing the rocks and then the gravel????

Also picked up a male 3 inch Hap Ahli at PJ's in scarborough. They are on sale for $4.50 and looked healthy. Already colored up to a solid blue when I put him in my tank. So far their is peace. He actually huddles with the Yellow Labs and their is no sign of any aggression. Planning on keeping just one male in the tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

egg crate on the bottom, then rocks then substrate is the safest. Though, I've never used egg crate and I place my rocks on top of the substrate...pushed in. The complete opposite of the recommendations.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You don't need the egg crate however you should always place your rocks on the glass bottom before you add your substrate. Cichlids like to dig and if you put the rocks on the substrate and they dig under a rock the whole pile could come tumbling down.
--
Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*egg crate*

rule of thumb............... if u are thinking about it and actually have the chance to do it .... do it . it wouldnt hurt ... just my opinion 
cheers
tom


----------

